# Suggestion: Open translations in a new tab (Firefox tabbed browsing).



## alvia

First of all I would like to say that this site has become probably my favorite site on the internet and I use it on a daily basis. I use the javascript toolbar bookmarks for translating words all the time.

There is one minor impovement that I would really love to see. When reading a page in Italian I would like to be able to highlight a word and have it translated... in a new tab. The way it is now, translating the word loads wordreference over top of the page I am currently reading, making it inconvenient to translate words 'on the fly'.

My current workaround is to highlight and copy the word I want to translate, use CTRL-T to open a new tab, then paste the word in the javascript popup box which then loads wordreference.

I tried to modify the javascript in the toolbar bookmark myself according to references I found on the internet such as:

jroller. com / page / larrywilliams / 20050116 (remove spaces, due to posting rules)

...however I have been unsuccessful in coming up with a working fix. Would it be possible to have some help from one of the javascript experts here?

Thanks, and again GREAT website!


----------



## Benjy

i would really like this aswell  
alvia: mike (the admin) is away at the moment so you shall have to wait and see what he says  my current "solution" is to use mouse gestures.. i open the dicotionary page duplicate the tab then go back. pretty much like what you are doing, just gestures get it done really quickly 

ben


----------



## cuchuflete

Welcome to the Forums Alvia,

My current workaround is to use the dictionary input boxes at the top of every page.
I either type or copy/paste the word there and press enter.  This opens a new window, or uses an existing open tab, depending on whether I have multiple tabs open.
My current environment is Firefox 1.4, Mac OS 10.2.8.  

regards,
Cuchuflete


----------



## alvia

Here is another idea. I found this on demauroparavia .it: When you highlight a word it automatically uses the dictionary for it. It would be truely awesome if we could write something for wordreference, highlight a word on any page and it gets translated in a new tab.

[code]
function get_lemma() {
	if (navigator.appName.indexOf("Explorer") == -1 | (navigator.appVersion.indexOf("Mac") != -1 && navigator.appName.indexOf("Explorer") != -1)) var testo = document.getSelection();//Netscape mac pc e IE solo Mac
	else var testo = document.selection.createRange().text;//IE su win32
	if (testo.length > 1) window.location='_'+testo;
} [/code]


----------



## Guero

I use a plugin called DictionarySearch. 

Now I can highlight a word on a web page, for example "canciones" and right-click. An option on the context menu comes up that says, "Search Word Reference for 'canciones'" and when I click on it it opens in a new tab. Works great!

If you need help with the settings, send me a message. I tried to include them in the post, but since they include a url and this forum doesn't allow url's to be posted (even it's own), I couldn't.


----------



## exe

you can use also an extension for firefox 1.0.x called 'gtranslate'

tools--->extensions--->get more extensions---->language


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi Guero,

Most people in most forums, it appears, do not read the guidelines or rules.

Look below at your statement, and then please note what is posted in the forum FAQ.

Best regards,
Cuchuflete



			
				Guero said:
			
		

> I use a plugin called DictionarySearch.
> 
> Now I can highlight a word on a web page, for example "canciones" and right-click. An option on the context menu comes up that says, "Search Word Reference for 'canciones'" and when I click on it it opens in a new tab. Works great!
> 
> If you need help with the settings, send me a message. I tried to include them in the post, but since they include a url and *this forum doesn't allow url's to be posted (even it's own),* I couldn't.





> Please don't mention URLs, signature files, or specifics that would lead people to your site. Signing your name is fine, however commercialized posts or resume signatures will be edited. We tend to err on the side of caution to protect the integrity of the system. Affiliate based URLs are not allowed anywhere on the system.  *To help limit SPAM, no URLs can be posted by any member without at least 30 posts.*


----------



## Guero

Thank you. ILT already sent me a PM with that information and managed to do so in a courteous tone without any personal observations about how many people read forum guidelines and rules. Look below at your statement, and then please note what is posted in the forum FAQ.

II. The Forums promote learning and maintain an atmosphere that is serious, academic and collaborative, *with a respectful, helpful and cordial tone*.

Best regards,

Guero



			
				cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Hi Guero,
> 
> *Most people in most forums, it appears, do not read the guidelines or rules.*
> 
> Look below at your statement, and then please note what is posted in the forum FAQ.
> 
> Best regards,
> Cuchuflete


----------



## mkellogg

Hi alvia,

For Firefox?  That's going to be difficult because I didn't write the script (if I'm thinking about the right tool).

But if you or anybody wants to write your own Firefox tool for WordReference, I would be happy to assist.  There are all sorts of cool things that could be done...

Mike


----------



## alvia

Mike,

Thanks for the reply.  It turns out that the author of the javascript toolbar bookmark for firefox has applied the suggestions and the latest version opens the translation in a new window slightly offset from the current page.  This is just as good as my original suggestion if not better.

My second suggestion was to have word translation done automatically and my example was how the website: demauroparavia .it does it (it is an Italian dictionary; if you visit their homepage and highlight a word, the site automatically gives you a definition for it).  Is this something that is possible to program?

Cheers from Milano. =)


----------



## mkellogg

Yes, this does work in the WordReference dictionaries if you use IE.  Hopefully I'll get it working for Firefox soon.

Mike


----------

